# [AMAZINGLY OT!] Moda mare 2003

## shev

Con l'arrivo dell'estate ( ma non solo ) arriva il tempo di magliette e magliettine da sfoggiare, quindi mi sembra giusto vedere che ci offre quest'anno il panorama italiano e non.  :Very Happy: 

Mettendo da parte la squallida introduzione  :Razz:  qualcuno conosce qualche bel posto ( anche on line se affidabile ) che venda quelle bellissime magliette "geek", del tipo di quelle che ziobudda.net sta cominciando a fare ultimamente ( anche se controllando adesso mi pare ne sia rimasta solo una in catalogo, nemmeno troppo bella... )? Quelle con frasi ad effetto, da signature per intenderci?  :Smile: 

Mi piacciono moltissimo anche quelle di gentoo ( sia come t-shirt in sè che per sostenere gentoo ), qualcuno ha esperienza in merito? ne ha comprate / si è interessato? Consigli? Se acquistarle oltreoceano non conviene ( mi par di capire che ci siano solo là... ), qualcuno ha soluzioni? mi tocca aspettare qualche manifestazione o conferenza?

----------

## cerri

Ti devi beccare un bel CARTELLINO GIALLO da parte di bsolar perche' non hai postato che sei OT.   :Cool: 

CMQ il sito e' eshirt.it, ci ho fatto una maglietta per la mia ex davvero fantastica  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ti devi beccare un bel CARTELLINO GIALLO da parte di bsolar perche' non hai postato che sei OT.  

 

"Moda mare 2003"  :Shocked: 

Ho modificato il titolo...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho modificato il titolo... 

 

Ehm, chiedo umilmente scusa a tutti per questo topic che non credevo tanto ot,  anche perchè principalmente il mio interesse era per le magliette di gentoo   :Embarassed: 

In ogni caso bsolar eliminalo pure, non voglio inquinare questo nostro bel forum!  :Very Happy: 

Scusate ancora...

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> In ogni caso bsolar eliminalo pure, non voglio inquinare questo nostro bel forum! 

 

Raramente è il caso di eliminare, a meno che non ci sia contenuto illegale, offensivo o in altri modi problematico. Se fosse stato il caso avrei bloccato la thread ma dato che questo è un forum "regionale" e non c'è a disposizione una sezione "Off The Wall" le OT vengono tollerate (almeno da me) a patto che venga specificato nel titolo che si tratta di OT.

Ovviamente questo resta valido se il numero di thread OT non diventa esagerato...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ad ogni modo a me interesserebbe una maglietta un po' nerdosa, magari che non porti i miei amici a sfottermi a morte quando la metto...  :Cool: 

----------

## shev

Ok, da parte mia vedrò cmq di impegnarmi a non scendere più nei meandri più profondi dell'ot. Tanto ormai il premio di miglior ot dell'anno è mio (bhe, forse me la gioco con quello sulla tipa di Cerri... a proposito, Cerri, com'è andat... 

/me vede bsolar con occhi inettati di sangue e la falce che lo fissa con odio

"Ok, ok, stavo scherzando!"

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

p.s.: scherzi a parte, questo è il mio ultimo post non proprio IT, giurin giuretto  :Razz: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Tanto ormai il premio di miglior ot dell'anno è mio (bhe, forse me la gioco con quello sulla tipa di Cerri... a proposito, Cerri, com'è andat... 
> 
> /me vede bsolar con occhi inettati di sangue e la falce che lo fissa con odio

 

Non fa niente, e poi alla falce preferisco la spranga d'acciaio...  :Twisted Evil:  CMQ anche a me interesserebbe sapere che fine ha fatto la tipa di cerri...  :Rolling Eyes: 

CMQ come ho già detto, le OT sono tollerate, postane pure un moderato numero se vuoi, solo ricordati di menzionarne la natura nel titolo.

----------

## cerri

Ringrazio per l'interesse  :Smile:  la tipa e' sotto monitoraggio... sono successe un po' di cose ma la situazione e' molto stazionaria.... vedremo   :Rolling Eyes: 

Per quanto riguarda l'OT, dato che io scherzavo circa il cartellino   :Laughing:  , vorrei sottolineare che l'aria che si respire in gentoo e' molto "calda" e rovinarla con atteggiamenti da Gestapo non credo possa giovare...  :Shocked:  e devo dire che bsolare fa ottimamente il suo lavoro   :Very Happy: 

(benvenuti gli OT  :Cool: )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il sito http://www.errorwear.com/errorwear.html offre delle magliette simpatiche. Peccato che ne offra non molte e non e' un sito italiano. Per la sicurezza on-line non so come sono messi.

----------

## bsolar

A me piace molto la maglietta BOFH. Solo che per l'estate il nero è un po' masochistico...

Credo ne ordinerò una e magari anche un cappellino...

Degno di nota anche questo link, la maglietta con la molecola di caffeina non è male...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

Insisto: farsela qui da troppa soddisfazione!

----------

## shev

Se qualcuno acquista da thinkgeek ( l'avevo visto anch'io questo sito ) o simili mi fa poi sapere qualcosa? Tipo qualità della maglietta, tempi di consegna, pagamenti... grazie mille, io nel frattempo continuo la mia ricerca, chissà che riesca a trovare qualcosa di nuovo e interessante... male che vada farò felice Cerri!  :Wink: 

----------

